

Try, Then Add - bootload
http://kirubakaran.blogspot.com/2007/07/try-then-add.html

======
cstejerean
I'm not sure if I agree with the idea that everything must be built out of
tiny fully tested pieces. On the other hand writing a large system without
testing components is insane. But most of the time I find it easier to start
writing a module and then start a test and debug cycle when I'm done. I might
find out half way through that the original way I wanted to solve the problem
was wrong and have to rewrite most things from scratch. So it's best to write
things quickly and be able to throw it away quickly. After you settle on the
structure you can start to write tests to check edge cases, and verify
correctness (and also to help with refactoring). I'd say this style is more
like "sketch, correct, sketch some more, then polish"

------
jsackmann
Funny...I'm a self-taught Python programmer, and didn't know there was any
other way than what he describes.

